# iPod Classic en panique!



## hrurussia (7 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous! Je me permets (une fois de plus) de venir sur le forum suite à un problème que j'ai avec mon iPod (Je dois être mal aimé des produits Apple, je n'en ai pas UN qui ne soit tombé en panne).

Je m'explique. Je n'ai pas utilisé mon ipod classic (160GB Dernière génération) de l'été, et hier soir j'ai donc voulu le recharger. Logo qui m'indique qu'il charge normalement, puis la pomme et un clic à répétition. L'ipod s'éteint et l'écran à la pomme clignote! Je n'avais jamais vu ça encore. 

Le plus étrange maintenant c'est qu'il ne se met pas en mode "charge" à chaque branchement, il a plutôt tendance à clignoter sans même s'allumer.

Impossible de le mettre en mode "bouton menu+ bouton centre" dans ce cas.

J'y suis parvenu uniquement lorsqu'il est resté allumé assez longtemps pour me faire profiter du merveilleux clic pas très rassurant. 

J'aimerai donc savoir ce que c'est et si c'est "grave" (ce n'est qu'un iPod donc le terme "grave" n'est pas approprié mais quand même).

Je crois que je vais finir par lâcher Apple, entre cet ipod classic, mon iphone et 5 macbook pros échangés... Ca devient un peu troublant, surtout que j'en prends soin!!

Merci d'avance


----------

